# Can someone give me advice on Fort Pickens / Pensecola



## eddie978n (Nov 1, 2008)

I am going to spend my 4 day thanksgiving holiday camping at fort Pickens, and plan to surf fish there as well. Can someone give me any advice for that area? I have only surf fished in the gulf in Texas. Are there still any good Reds in the surf this time of year? How is the fishing overall this time of year? I plan to surf fish 90% of the time, not really into the peir thing. Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

*Can someone give me advice on Fort Pickens/Pensacola*

Eddie. Here's a guy from Virginia going to give you what I know. I go down twice a year to that area. Yes, they still are catching some decent reds in the sound and off the beach. Folks are still chasing pompano from the beach. Trout can be caught around the Ft. Pickens area. Don't know what the access rules are anymore but the NPS guys will tell you where you can fish. I understand the water is still pretty warm. You might try the Pensacola Fishing Forum.Com for the current info. Have fun!:fishing:


----------



## eddie978n (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks for the info! Hopefully it will turn out to be a decent trip, Its been so long since Ive gotten to do any surf fishing though so just being out there will make it worth while. Again, appreciate the info!


----------

